# Something for the kids room?



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Might think about getting the kids their own DIY setup 

YouTube - How to Create a High-Def speaker for under a buck.


I figured the DIY crowd might enjoy it. But does it work? I gotta try it now...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Holy crap.....does that **** work?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I really liked this comment about the video on youtube:

"if you tape a live frog to a ham sandwhich and hook it all up to a car battery plug headphones into the sandwhich you'll hear FM radio, the frogs skin is an amazing conducter for both electricity and radio waves, i dont know what the sandwhich does and it doesnt have to be ham but it works.... this speaker **** however does not!"


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

"this is all ********...**** youu ****ing ****** **** hackers....no one even think about trying it....its all their immagination..."

i feel bad for this guy..he doesnt like to have fun.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I honestly don't see how it could work...but that's a damn good imagination


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, there was no winding of the wires around the penny or anything. I was just going to be blown away if that **** worked though. It basically would have put everything I know about conventional speakers into limbo and bricks would have been shat.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

shat town eh? Crack some porcelin : >


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a good laugh out of that, I like the one You tube comment: I tried this for my science fair and got humiliated in front of everyone thanks alot


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

that's hillarious. I'd love to see that kid. I thought you were supposed to run the experiment prior to the event? Sucks to be him.


----------

